# Interesting Monark on Ebay...



## halfatruck (Nov 9, 2011)

What year/model is this? (interesting springer/shock fork) looks like it has a double tube frame ...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/350505587937?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 9, 2011)

That's a complete Monark 5 bar...the only thing it's missing is the tank! Oh but wait, here's one for sale http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Monark-5-Bar-Bicycle-Tank-26-inch-bike-/170724653474?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bffb79a2#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 9, 2011)

also the seat, handlebars and the stem are wrong...but those are easier to find then the tank!


----------



## yeshoney (Nov 10, 2011)

*Monark*

Hi,

I know that we have a capitalist society and free enterprise rules.... but I am high bidder on this and have been after one of these for awhile.  Just saying... 

Thanks, Joe


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 10, 2011)

I want to kick myself in the butt for letting the one go back in May. It had everything to include the correct hard to find bars, tank, etc.. Needed a resto but was all there for about 1k shipped. I need a mate for my girls four bar but will wait for either a complete original or nicely restored bike--but I'm not gonna pay 4k. I hope you get it Joe. v/r Shawn


----------



## yeshoney (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks Shawn!

You know I won't butcher it up, but I don't need all the correct parts to make it a great rider!

Joe


----------



## pgroah (Nov 12, 2011)

*my 5-bar is for sale*

I am interested in selling my 5-bar recent restoration currently listed portland craigslist


----------



## pgroah (Nov 12, 2011)

*multiple bikes and parts for sale pictures coming*

i am interested in selling off some of my stuff  i will post pictures soon.


----------



## yeshoney (Nov 15, 2011)

*Yeeeeeeeeesssss!*

In my best "Auction Kings" auctioneer voice~~~ "I BOUGHT IT!"

Scored!

Thanks, Joe


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was hoping you got it Joe--post pics once you pretty her up! v/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2011)

pgroah said:


> I am interested in selling my 5-bar recent restoration currently listed portland craigslist




I would like to see some pics and like to know what you're asking. v/r Shawn


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 15, 2011)

Did you also get the tank that was sold yesterday on eBay?


----------



## yeshoney (Nov 15, 2011)

No, did not get the tank.  Would have been silly to try for the tank and then for some reason not get the bike.  Then I woulda been stuck with a tank and last I checked you can't ride the tank, :eek::eek:



fordsnake said:


> Did you also get the tank that was sold yesterday on eBay?


----------



## yeshoney (Nov 16, 2011)

*Shipped!*

It is on its way from Wisconsin.  It was a real pleasure to deal with this seller who learned how to ship a bike and was very accomodating.  Of course i gave her step by step instructions and box size limits and even sent a prepaid Fedex label to cover the shipping hassle! 

Joe


----------

